# Margarita Recipes



## iuindy2l (Jun 14, 2005)

I have a margarita recipe I like, but I'm always looking to improve. 
Here's mine:

1 1/2 oz of tequila (I am using El Tesoro Reposado or Platinum) 
(Can substitue another 100% Agave tequila)

1 1/2 oz of Cointreau 
5 oz of Sweet & Sour
1 oz fresh lime juice


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

My Frozen Recipe - I make this in large batches and freeze it in vacuum sealed bags.

Tequila(I prefer A silver - or a clear unaged tequila, Margaritaville is my favorite)
Aunt Rosie's Sweetened Lime Juice
Cointreau(or Grand Marnier - but NOT Triple Sec)
Margaritaville Margarita Mix(no liquor added)

Fill blender to top with ice, add mix to 2/3's point, add Tequila to about 1/4, add a couple splashes each of Rosie's and the Orange Liquor. Blend well - then I taste test it until the taste is right adding as necessary until it tastes right. One of these days I will actually measure to find my proportions, but I make a couple batches at a time when I do make it.


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

Nooner said:


> My Frozen Recipe - I make this in large batches and freeze it in vacuum sealed bags.
> 
> Tequila(I prefer A silver - or a clear unaged tequila, Margaritaville is my favorite)
> Aunt Rosie's Sweetened Lime Juice
> ...


This is practically my recipe exactly...except I do use the Triple Sec. I guess I'm gonna have to try the Cointreau and see/taste what the difference is.

Steve


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Nooner said:


> Cointreau(or Grand Marnier - but NOT Triple Sec)


do the Cointreau or GM make that much of a difference?

i have always used triple sec, but would be open to try somehting new..


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

gran marnier and couintreau are the top shelf, what is called a golden margaritas..If you are using ogg tequila, i would use these.. if you are using tequila in a plastic bottel (god help you) but triple sec is the same.. but cheaper


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> gran marnier and couintreau are the top shelf, what is called a golden margaritas..If you are using ogg tequila, i would use these.. if you are using tequila in a plastic bottel (god help you) but triple sec is the same.. but cheaper


I find Triple Sec to be far more 'harsh' than Cointreau and Grand Marnier - I know Grand Marnier is MUCH different from Triple Sec as it is made from Oranges and Cognac - there is quite a bit more nuance of flavor, I can sip Grand Marnier. Cointreau, on the other hand, seems to me to be the quintessential triple refined triple refined orange liquor. I think it may be a triple refined orange brandy? Either way, I don't like sipping this the same was I can Grand Marnier.

Honestly, I think that crappy Tequila(if you want a cheap one that is decent: Pepe Lopez) makes less of an impact than crappy orange liquor.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

thanks guys!

i'll have to give them a try.


----------



## iuindy2l (Jun 14, 2005)

celticgent said:


> do the Cointreau or GM make that much of a difference?
> 
> i have always used triple sec, but would be open to try somehting new..


The Cointreau and GM, are a lot smoother, which has been noted. I think the GM is a bit sweeter and since I like my Margarita's more tart, I use the Cointreau. Plus you get a higher alcohol content with Cointreau & GM (80 proof vs Triple Sec: usually 60 proof or less).


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

If you want to give your margaritas a bit of funky twist, use blue curacao instead of triple sec/cointreau/grand marnier.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I make a mean Don Julio Anejo margarita, hold the salt, lime, and orange liqueur.


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

croatan said:


> I make a mean Don Julio Anejo margarita, hold the salt, lime, and orange liqueur.


Is that an invitation?

I have a nice big handle of Sauza Conmemorativo I use occasionally to kick up the Alcohol content. I find I can put a bit more Anejo Tequila into a Margarita than Blanco Tequila... I also need less Margarita Mix and use more Rosie's when I use Anejo.

Hey!!! We Oughta have a Margarita Blend-off(kinda like a Chili Cook-off) at our All-Texas herf when it pops back up!!!

Ooooo... good bombing idea... I can start bombing with vac-sealed bags of my pre-mixed Margarita, just throw the bag in the Freezer, then cut it open and serve when it is frozen! After the Hurricane(I should have plenty of room in the Freezer!!!) I'll have to get going on this one!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

*Sours Mix*

Anyone have a recepie for Sours Mix?


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Nooner said:


> I find Triple Sec to be far more 'harsh' than Cointreau and Grand Marnier - I know Grand Marnier is MUCH different from Triple Sec as it is made from Oranges and Cognac - there is quite a bit more nuance of flavor, I can sip Grand Marnier. Cointreau, on the other hand, seems to me to be the quintessential triple refined triple refined orange liquor. I think it may be a triple refined orange brandy? Either way, I don't like sipping this the same was I can Grand Marnier.
> 
> Honestly, I think that crappy Tequila(if you want a cheap one that is decent: Pepe Lopez) makes less of an impact than crappy orange liquor.


http://www.foodreference.com/html/artcointreau.html
http://www.foodreference.com/html/artgrandemarnier.html
http://www.foodreference.com/html/artgrandmarnier2.html


----------



## iuindy2l (Jun 14, 2005)

Anybody got a good frozen recipe? I haven't quite figured out the mixture.


----------



## Txdawg (Sep 9, 2005)

Here is my recipe...it is for a blender and can be frozen or not depending on your preference.

1 small can of limade
6 oz. of tequila
4 oz. of triple sec
6 oz. of beer
ice or water depending on if you want frozen or not


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

iuindy2l said:


> Anybody got a good frozen recipe? I haven't quite figured out the mixture.


Recipe is very much a secret. All you can do is try one and say deer jeezus!!! :r They are very delicious. Frozen is so much better than on the rocks.


----------

